# DIY INTERIOR GUYS



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

sorry for the repost, but for you guys that are either just getting started doing interiors, or have done any amount with a "regular" sewing machine; what kinds of machines have you successfully used on an interior?

kinda want to pull these seat skins, and i think i could pull off an interior. i remember a few guys that used a "regular" type sewing machine, my question is- what kinds of machines are you/have you used w/o burning out the machine, breaking expensive parts, etc...

what type of thread/string did you use?
needles?
and last- where did you get the material? interior shop?, fabric supplier? ebay?
anything else i would need? 

thanks..

eazy :cheesy:


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Nov 27 2006, 07:17 PM~6647505
> *sorry for the repost, but for you guys that are either just getting started doing interiors, or have done any amount with a "regular" sewing machine; what kinds of machines have you successfully used on an interior?
> 
> kinda want to pull these seat skins, and i think i could pull off an interior. i remember a few guys that used a "regular" type sewing machine, my question is- what kinds of machines are you/have you used w/o burning out the machine, breaking expensive parts, etc...
> ...


this one guy told me something a bout a walker foot control or something like that,but be prepared to spend about $500 on one


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm using a SINGER machine that runs about $150. If its your first time, you'll be going so slow there won't be any overheating of the motor on it oranything. I use upholstery thread, it's 100% nylon. for needles, i'm not sure exactly what they're called but they're stronger and made for vinyl/leather. i had 2 of the thin regular cloth needles break within the first 5 minutes, then i bought 3 of the stronger ones and the first one is still holding up and i've even accidently went through the plastic piping along with 6 layers of vinyl. and for the material, thread, needles and plastic piping(looks like weedwacker string) i got it all from jo-ann fabrics. most vinyl is $6.99/yard and if you sign up through their website they'll send 40% off coupons every couple weeks


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

it could be done but you will need a walking foot to keep the stitch length right, 1/8'' stitch length is fine , if your going through areas where seams meet you will need to manually feed it through or if your used to the machine cut the stitch length up to about 3/16''s because it will feed material through slower and still drop the needle shortening your stitch length


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

ttt


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

I just bought me a Singer from Wally World ..... I been making all sorts of shit .... I made me a White Vinyl & red crushed velvet Shocking for X-mas ,,, & did a couple of head rests w/ piping around em.... I even stitched me up a Diamond pleated white Vinyl & Green Crushed velvet toilet seat cover with piping !!!!!!!!!!! LOL - I gotta protect my Kandied Ass Painted Toilet seats ...................!!!!!!!!!!!



I forgot - I redid a seat from a ford probe that i had laying around .... Multiple , Multiple Pieces to put together ............. Best practice is trying to duplicate factory stitching


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Dec 4 2006, 11:02 AM~6690334
> *I just bought me a Singer from Wally World ..... I been making all sorts of shit .... I made me a White Vinyl & red crushed velvet Shocking for X-mas ,,, & did a couple of head rests w/ piping around em.... I even stitched me up a Diamond pleated white Vinyl & Green Crushed velvet toilet seat cover with piping !!!!!!!!!!! LOL - I gotta protect my Kandied Ass Painted Toilet seats ...................!!!!!!!!!!!
> I forgot - I redid a seat from a ford probe that i had laying around .... Multiple , Multiple Pieces to put together ............. Best practice is trying to duplicate factory stitching
> *


cool, so the singer my sister just bought could work fine? :biggrin: (remember, i'm not planning on starting a shop with a singer, just wanted to get some practice and try my hand in upholstery..)


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I get my material from fabric shops, or upholstery supply stores, depending on what it is. The crushed velvet I get from the fabric stores, and it holds up fine regardless of what ppl say. Anyway, the needle I use depends on the material. I have a leather needle when doing leather and vinyl, and just use the regular needle for velvet/velour. Never did tweed yet. The sewing machine is about 30 years old, but works great (been in the family)! I always use nylon thread, and match the color to the fabric, or if I want a cool 2 tone, I match it to the piping. In certain circumstances, like when using really flimsy material, like crushed velvet, you may have to hand sew, which takes a really really long time. Hope that helps.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

oh yeah, and for foam, memory foam is awesome, and for adhesive 3M super 90 is what I use. Stuff sprays out like silly string mixed with snot, but works awesome!


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Dec 4 2006, 01:11 PM~6691018
> *oh yeah, and for foam, memory foam is awesome, and for adhesive 3M super 90 is what I use.  Stuff sprays out like silly string mixed with snot, but works awesome!
> *


cool... i'd like to do the interior in either tweed/cloth, or just the "cloth" shit that comes stock...(cant think of the name..)


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

What kind of car? Theres tons of diffrent "cloth" shit out there.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Dec 6 2006, 01:09 PM~6706761
> *What kind of car?  Theres tons of diffrent "cloth" shit out there.
> *


gm shit.... i cant even think of any of my cars that had it..... i think my 82 caprice coupe had it...
i'm probably going with tweed though


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

Tweed is cool, and I've never worked with it. I want to but have no cars to do it on.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Dec 6 2006, 03:47 PM~6707842
> *Tweed is cool, and I've never worked with it.  I want to but have no cars to do it on.
> *


when i figure out which seats im gonna use, ill send you the covers and you can cover them... :cheesy:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

:scrutinize: I should've just kept my mouth shut.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Dec 7 2006, 11:04 AM~6713681
> *:scrutinize: I should've just kept my mouth shut.
> *


 :cheesy: 

shit, i still need to track down some nice seats.. found a few sets i like, trying to decide on what would be pretty simple, cheap(seats), cause im not using the seats i have(which would be easier, cheaper, but.. naw, fuck that..)


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 28 2006, 01:18 AM~6649730
> *I'm using a SINGER machine that runs about $150.  If its your first time, you'll be going so slow there won't be any overheating of the motor on it oranything.  I use upholstery thread, it's 100% nylon.  for needles, i'm not sure exactly what they're called but they're stronger and made for vinyl/leather.  i had 2 of the thin regular cloth needles break within the first 5 minutes, then i bought 3 of the stronger ones and the first one is still holding up and i've even accidently went through the plastic piping along with 6 layers of vinyl.  and for the material, thread, needles and plastic piping(looks like weedwacker string) i got it all from jo-ann fabrics.  most vinyl is $6.99/yard and if you sign up through their website they'll send 40% off coupons every couple weeks
> *


schmetz "leather" 110/70?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Dec 7 2006, 08:10 PM~6717817
> *schmetz "leather" 110/70?
> *


Huh? whats that?


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Dec 8 2006, 01:22 AM~6719940
> *Huh?  whats that?
> *


larger needles for sewing leather/vinyl


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

ohh so thats what they're called. yeah those are actually the ones i have


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Dec 4 2006, 01:13 PM~6691032
> *cool... i'd like to do the interior in either tweed/cloth, or just the "cloth" shit that comes stock...(cant think of the name..)
> *


broad cloth


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 27 2006, 10:18 PM~6649730
> *I'm using a SINGER machine that runs about $150.  If its your first time, you'll be going so slow there won't be any overheating of the motor on it oranything.  I use upholstery thread, it's 100% nylon.  for needles, i'm not sure exactly what they're called but they're stronger and made for vinyl/leather.  i had 2 of the thin regular cloth needles break within the first 5 minutes, then i bought 3 of the stronger ones and the first one is still holding up and i've even accidently went through the plastic piping along with 6 layers of vinyl.  and for the material, thread, needles and plastic piping(looks like weedwacker string) i got it all from jo-ann fabrics.  most vinyl is $6.99/yard and if you sign up through their website they'll send 40% off coupons every couple weeks
> *


where did you get pipeing from??


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO_@Dec 15 2006, 10:40 PM~6767954
> *where did you get pipeing from??
> *


just make your own piping...the kind of piping he is talking about would only look decent in a work truck


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

also if your going to be sewing piping onto your seat covers you should sew all 3 pieces together in a single pass..some people sew the piping loosely to the either the collar or boxing and then tighten the piping when they sew to the next panel...well there are two problems with doing it like this...first off the material can not be adjusted and you could get wrinkles when you sew it all up because the first stitch is committing the material into a certain shape and second because you may show a stitch next to the piping which would look god awful

you need to have alignment points along your pieces or else you will have wrinkles...aligning those points is the most important part, just hold all 4 folds of the material tightly together and stitch slowly keeping it all aligned at the 1/2, its really alot easier and faster doing it in a single pass


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Dec 18 2006, 02:48 PM~6780804
> *also if your going to be sewing piping onto your seat covers you should sew all 3 pieces together in a single pass..some people sew the piping loosely to the either the collar or boxing and then tighten the piping when they sew to the next panel...well there are two problems with doing it like this...first off the material can not be adjusted and you could get wrinkles when you sew it all up because the first stitch is committing the material into a certain shape and second because you may show a stitch next to the piping which would look god awful
> 
> you need to have alignment points along your pieces or else you will have wrinkles...aligning those points is the most important part, just hold all 4 folds of the material tightly together and stitch slowly keeping it all aligned at the 1/2, its really alot easier and faster doing it in a single pass
> *


I can see this dude knows what he's talking about! Thats some good advice!


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Dec 18 2006, 12:39 PM~6780762
> *just make your own piping...the kind of piping he is talking about would only look decent in a work truck
> *


how what kind of pipe should i use


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO_@Dec 20 2006, 05:51 PM~6793228
> *how what kind of pipe should i use
> *


you make it....welt cord + the material you are using 

i like 4/32 piping and to make your own you just measure how much piping will be needed to finish you seats, then cut strips 1 3/8''s for each piece of piping, you just fold the material around the welt cord and sew it into the seam as i mentioned above


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Nov 27 2006, 07:17 PM~6647505
> *sorry for the repost, but for you guys that are either just getting started doing interiors, or have done any amount with a "regular" sewing machine; what kinds of machines have you successfully used on an interior?
> 
> kinda want to pull these seat skins, and i think i could pull off an interior. i remember a few guys that used a "regular" type sewing machine, my question is- what kinds of machines are you/have you used w/o burning out the machine, breaking expensive parts, etc...
> ...


ha ha ha you sewed.... youre *GAY!!!!*


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Dec 27 2006, 10:05 PM~6840010
> *ha ha ha you sewed.... youre GAY!!!!
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Dec 27 2006, 11:05 PM~6840010
> *ha ha ha you sewed.... youre GAY!!!!
> *


i'll sew my nuts in your mouth


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Dec 30 2006, 11:51 PM~6866858
> *i'll sew my nuts in your mouth
> *


that would be pretty inconvienent for you, wouldnt you think?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Where do you guys get your thread from?I want a blue that matches my tweed but joann does not have it nor does anywhere local also where can i order some blue vinyle at?


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I usually get nylon thread from joann.


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

polyester thread on vinyl, cotton or nylon on everything else... nylon can cut through vinyl over time so take that into consideration


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

:thumbsup:
all great info so far...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

not normally around the interior section. but damn good info man.. thanks.. too all that contributed.


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA+Dec 27 2006, 10:05 PM~6840010-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

